# brake fluid



## Denno (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm doin a brake upgrade and will be using ATE fluid. Anyone know the capacity with a stock master cylinder?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

not much. 1 liter is usually enough for a complete flush


----------



## Denno (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: (GT17V)*

thanks. much appreciated


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

I've never heard of ATE fluid before.
Is that something similar to Dot-3 or Dot-4?


----------



## MTL20th (May 12, 2007)

*Re: (Canadian V-Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Canadian V-Dub* »_I've never heard of ATE fluid before.
Is that something similar to Dot-3 or Dot-4?

ATE is a brand, not a specification


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh ok.
Thanks.


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (Canadian V-Dub)*

Valvoline makes Dot 4 synthetic for 6.37 a liter, I use it in my cars/bikes...
Brake fluid is brake fluid unless your auto crossing then you have DOT 5.1 which is the best I think because DOT 5 breaks down and needs to be replaced once a year. I believe DOT 5 if silicone based and DOT 5.1 is a synthetic glycol based one with a real high boiling point. That would help with fade if you have performance brakes..


----------



## Denno (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: (daemontrym)*

yeah the ATE fluid has a higher dry boiling point of 536 degrees and a higher wet boiling point of 392 degrees as oppose to 414/259 degrees of stock dot 4, for fade resistance. i tend to purposely take the scenic routes








why is there no degrees key on computers?


----------

